# Portugal Trip



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

First of many I hope...









Thats us about to leave 

We are now in Portsmouth for a ferry in the morning 

Its all a bit exciting!!


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck. We are leaving tonight to eventually end up in PT! Going down to the south of France first then touring along the coast roads. We've got 2 and a half weeks to do it in. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have been travelling mostly since the original post but we have now arrived at Luz after a 470 mile day from Salamanca - pretty much all in one hit after two days rest there. The ferry from Portsmouth to Santander was great 

So - 
The update 

We landed at Santander Saturday morning  Early and the crossing was great...









We stopped at Salamanca and stayed an extra day as we needed some sun









Our plot had a weird looking plant 









Don Quixote - a great site









There are some steep old hills in Spain!








I actually thought there was sometyhing wrong with the van at one point - top speed 32 mph!

Some bull!









But we made it - 470 miles today pretty much non-stop!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice to see all the pictures.... not often I see this.... I also take lots of pictures and do a daily update on my facebook account... I'll have a go on here as well then... off to france thursday... for only 4 days... but will be away in italy etc over feb march and may be april depending on work comitments... be looking forward to seeing more up dates from you guys...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

More sunny pix from this morning 
The view one direction..








and the other (ie out the side window)








And the view from the roof of the van 








26 degrees at the moment and time for another beer


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep..... its a said life being a happy camper  well done nce pics and enjoy.... overcast here 20c


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Todays pic of the day 










On the walk to the supermarket no less 

Luz - still


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*van*



1302 said:


> More sunny pix from this morning
> The view one direction..
> 
> 
> ...


Hope they don't mind you parking on the drive!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Very good..... today here its raining much colder around 15c max want to swap....


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Seeing the pics it just makes me want to be there.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Seeing the pics it just makes me want to be there.


Theres an empty motorhome in the car park for the next two nights - we are in a villa for two nights


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

(Actually posted yesterday - or at least I thought - so I have inserted them today)

Our last haunt


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sagres (as in the beer!) in the far south...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A couple of new shots - we are in Porto Covo now after a day at Villa Nova de Milfonte 

We ended up not camping on the beach across the bay but spent the day there enjoying the sun and the view as well as some unsuccessful fishing 









Us and a castle 









The view from the beach we chose not to camp on ...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our latest update 

A bit of an update 


















Part of the local festival in Tomar


















Sorry I love old VWs - Not restored! just nice and original and well looked after










We are back on the coast but its p*ssing down at the moment!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our latest update 

A bit of an update 


















Part of the local festival in Tomar


















Sorry I love old VWs - Not restored! just nice and original and well looked after










We are back on the coast but its p*ssing down at the moment!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A day out in Luarca (Spain now)




















Fried Squid for lunch 








What a bloody walk that was !!
















A very tame bird (wren?)

Happy Days!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its our last day  Sailing tomorrow after a quick trip to the supermarket for some cheap wine etc...

Found a great beach today too - just us two 



















adios... (now in Spain again )


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The final shopping trip - 96 litres of wine (or thereabouts)








A packed on the ferry...








Our prison cell...








We bumped into frieds Alan and Carolyn in their Splitty on the way back 









on the M6 now - bloody traffic


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to have missed you, we are currently in Albufeira. My first time in Portugal, can't add any photos, don't know how  
Anyone else in Portugal ?
Sue


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats's it - done 









A months worth of post to open...

.and two trolleys full of cheap wine to sup 










Holiday of a lifetime...

....dont want to do that again  *

*Tim Vine - Edinburgh 2010


----------

